# Chicken on a Stick



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2004)

Chicken on a Stick

2 skinless, boneless chicken breasts, sliced into long strips
Wooden skewers

Marinade:
1 C. honey
2 sticks butter, melted
1 T. Worcestershire sauce
2 oz. Southern Comfort
Juice of 1 lime
3 oz. balsamic vinegar

Dipping Sauce:
1 C. Chinese sweet chili sauce
2 oz. Southern Comfort
2 sprigs of cilantro (chopped)
1 lime (juiced)
1 T. hot sauce
3 oz. honey
1 oz. sesame oil

Combine marinade ingredients in a bowl, and set aside.

In a separate bowl, combine dipping sauce ingredients, and set aside.

Slide the skewers lengthwise through each piece of chicken breast. Place the skewered breasts in marinade and let stand 1 hour. Grill the chicken until done or lightly browned on each side. Remove from the grill and serve with the dipping sauce, seasoned rice with pimientos, a chilled salad, and crusty bread.

Serves 4


----------



## carnivore (Feb 9, 2004)

you're pushing all my buttons, Kelf!  that sounds awesome.  oh, and look--i just happen to have some Southern Comfort    :P


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2004)

LOL Carnivore - I knew you would like this - I meant to post this to your attention but I forgot!!   8)


----------

